# I can't access my Tesla through the app this morning. (Fixed)



## modifications (Nov 10, 2021)

I can't access my P3D through the app this morning. Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

No problems here.


----------



## modifications (Nov 10, 2021)

garsh said:


> No problems here.


Thanks. These kinds of things always seem to occur on a Saturday - When Tesla is closed.

I am constantly being prompted for my login and password. - Android.

Uninstalled and re-installed the app.

My login and password works on the website.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'd suggest waiting a day or two before panicking and resorting to reinstalling the app. If you can't get into the car, then it is an excellent opportunity to practice driving with the card key.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

modifications said:


> Thanks. These kinds of things always seem to occur on a Saturday - When Tesla is closed.
> 
> I am constantly being prompted for my login and password. - Android.
> 
> ...


Not to truly get into that war, but it sounds like you've answered your own question. When no one else has the problem and you seem to note you have it repeatedly it is a problem with local equipment/network.


----------



## modifications (Nov 10, 2021)

GDN said:


> Not to truly get into that war, but it sounds like you've answered your own question. When no one else has the problem and you seem to note you have it repeatedly it is a problem with local equipment/network.


repeatedly? This is the first time.

I was just ironically stating that This kind of thing would happen on a Saturday - when Tesla is closed. (sarcasm)

However - you are exactly right when you say that it was a network issue though. I turned off wifi on my phone and the app works. I turn on wifi and the app stops working. Hmmmm.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

modifications said:


> repeatedly? This is the first time.


By repeatedly, I think he means "several times in a row".


----------

